# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  "der" oder "von den"?

## pisces

Mein Lehrbuch der deutschen Sprache sagt, dass man "von + Dativ" an Stelle Genitivs im Plural anwenden muss. Aber in fast allen Texten, die ich gelesen habe, wird "von + Dativ" an Stelle Genetivs nie angewendet. Welches ist richtig?

----------


## Оля

F

----------


## Оля

z.B. mein Freund = ein Freund von mir.

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Оля]F

----------


## pisces

Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht  ::  
Das ist richtig nicht mit dem bestimmten Artikel, sondern mit dem unbestimmten Artikel   ::  
z. B. der L

----------


## Оля

[quote=Rtyom][quote=Оля]F

----------


## Оля

[quote=pisces]z. B. der L

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Оля][quote=Rtyom][quote="Оля":vedvhvjt]F

----------

